# A sad tale...



## elfgirl (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope I can post this without asking! If not, delete it. I have saved it.
This is based on a true story, and is, like I said, a very sad tale. It is also very short, yet i am usually fairly tothe point. Note: this is not based on thiswebsite or group, so fear not!

Once upon a time, there was a LOTR message board group. In this group, in the beggining, everyone was happy, and off-topic. Not one person was a non Quenya-Cola drinker. Everyone was happy, not very many mods were around, and we talked mainly about characters, what they would or wouldn't do, etc. Then, out of nowhere, a "Vigilante Moderator Man" appeared.  We were then only allowed to talk about Personal stuff, and we didn't have PM accounts, so that was bad. Then another person turned into a mod, and we weren't allowed to talk about drinking Quenya-Cola, and alot mods came. The mods let us be, yet out of the midst of us, another renegade person appeared. Now, it has turned from a diplomacy to a dictatorship, as some people would put it, and people are leaving, going elsewhere to talk freely. Now, the boards are abandoned, a sad sight, the messages left to waste. Yet out of the rain, from behind the clouds the sun shines through. There could be a happy ending to this story. Yet that will never be, for now, even the mods have left. Left something that used to be so beautiful, so happy, so cheerful, to ruin. Everyone used to be dancing, singing, and drinking Quenya-Cola. I can still see the shadows of them, dancing merrily around the table, laughing. Yet then, reality comes back, and I am staring at the ruined message boards. Everyone has left, and happiness turned to sorrow, like Spring turned to Winter, or leaves turned from green to brown. No one shall lurk there anymore.

The moral? Let the mods do their job, and you do yours. 
This is not a story meant to degrade mods, or anybody else.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 6, 2003)

I've read boards that are under-moderated, and the posts ended up as slanging matches and worse. 

I haven't seen the over-moderated board you are on about; but it was up to the website owner ultimately to police the policemen, so to speak. Certain threads, eg: Roleplays and guilds, need their own rules. However, if the owner was allowing anyone and everyone to make up rules for the whole board and enforce them, then no wonder it ended up a ghost board. 

Fortunately, you're on the Tolkien Forum now, and I haven't found anywhere else this large that is so well moderated, though this thread does not belong in the Guild of Artists!


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 6, 2003)

Quenya-Cola doesn't have an anti-depressant in it, does it?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

It probably contains nicotine 

It probably depends on what type of board it is. . .I can imagine an over moderation. . . that sounds like an oxymoron. . .I think it has happened on here once or twice, but so rarely that it can be overlooked or ignored or considered nonexistant. . .I'm normally a "well behaved" member so the mods and I don't cross often, and I've always found them willing to listen to my complaints/ideas/suggestions, which I give all too readily.

I'm sorry about your board. It sounds like it went crazy there. 

I know if I was a mod I wouldn't have the heart to do more than edit cussing. . .I'm too soft. Naturally lenient. . .which is why I'll never be a mod. . .among other reasons.


----------



## elfgirl (Mar 28, 2003)

I won't even edit out cuss words! Well, unless I am posting. I think I have no right to cuss on someone else's website when they don' t want me to. Yeah, the board is... hopeless. The Quenya-Cola, by the way, is an elvish version of Coca-Cola.


----------

